# What bloodlines do you have and what state



## quaterboy22 (Nov 12, 2006)

im in sc and I have noble, woods , and gaff blood


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Kentucky and I have Tnt, boudreaux, knowlwood, lar-san, nevada, and amberlite.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I am in the Northeast USA and I have Tombstone Bolio/Sorrells and Boudreaux/Divine.


----------



## Mrbilly (May 26, 2010)

I'm in N.Y, Red Boy/Eli/Chinaman/Lar-San/Colby


----------



## Mrbilly (May 26, 2010)

Msk I knew a couple in ms. with a bad ass TNT dog


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Chevy, camleot/peterson, dagger, and the crappy avant (though my bitch doesnt show the traditional faults of the line)....

Shifting my yard towards ofrn in the next year or 2.


Midwest.


----------



## Beret (May 22, 2013)

MSK said:


> Kentucky and I have Tnt, boudreaux, knowlwood, lar-san, nevada, and amberlite.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


*is now stalking your posts to creep on your Lar-San dogs*


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Mrbilly said:


> Msk I knew a couple in ms. with a bad ass TNT dog


Who I know many with the TNT have had it so long.



Beret said:


> *is now stalking your posts to creep on your Lar-San dogs*


Lol Look up Louie hes got some Lar-san


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

The king among princes!!! Andy capp/eli..andy capp/butkus...snooty/redboy...bolio being the anchor to all of it...

And the great state that was the first to secede from the union...

South by god carolina!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Op why not share what you got?

Any how I gor some redboy/jocko/bolio crosses. Some plowboys blended blood mostly redboy turtle buster.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

He did in the og post rudy; hes in sc with noble, woods, and gaff.




(Just trying to be helpful)


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Dang your right some reason I looked at this thread twice and still only noticed the darer bold words smh going blind.... 

My bad OP.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Rudy4747 said:


> Dang your right some reason I looked at this thread twice and still only noticed the darer bold words smh going blind....
> 
> My bad OP.


Lol like I said just trying to help. I sometimes miss whole lines of what ppl say. To error is human to forgive is jtp like lol


----------



## Clashez (Oct 21, 2013)

X3 Soldiers legacy gotti Cleveland TN bred Georgia








Old school Razors edge Cleveland TN bred in California 
From Americanpocketbully.com









To answer another question a razor's edge head seems like more of a traditional pitbull style look and the Gotti line heads seam to be more squared off


----------



## FOSJosh (Sep 25, 2013)

Mayfield bloodline in ky.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pimpidypimp (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm in Florida and have a signature (my own) line. Consisting of a little of this and some of that pulled together as a family.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

If you say you got your own bloodline then your full of it all respectable dog people will list what it began as not say its your own bloodline. Just saying.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pimpidypimp (Dec 30, 2008)

MSK said:


> If you say you got your own bloodline then your full of it all respectable dog people will list what it began as not say its your own bloodline. Just saying.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I said my line is a little of this and some of that pulled together as a family. NOBODY has dogs bred like mine unless they got them from me! 
I consider that MY OWN LINE. 
How would you call a line bred/in bred family of dogs that is only bred a certain way by one individual?


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Stayin on subject now....

I'm in NorCal and i have a redboy/Jocko/eli bitch. (Linebred/inbred from a performance breeder)

And one all american shelter mutt


----------



## pimpidypimp (Dec 30, 2008)

I mean really. How does one get a name attached to a bunch of dogs? Boyles, Colby, Crenshaw, Patricks, Sorrels, ect. 
My line is a modern line made from several others, I feed them, breed them and can call them whatever I wan't.

Sorry back to the subject. Just hate when people say stupid stuff.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

pimpidypimp said:


> I mean really. How does one get a name attached to a bunch of dogs? Boyles, Colby, Crenshaw, Patricks, Sorrels, ect.
> My line is a modern line made from several others, I feed them, breed them and can call them whatever I wan't.


I believe I said stay on subject....


----------



## pimpidypimp (Dec 30, 2008)

Sorry, back to the subject. Just hate when people say stupid stuff.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Point was saying your bloodline gives us no idea what your talking about wasn't to be rude or stupid was the truth. My last post on here sorry

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pimpidypimp (Dec 30, 2008)

I've been warned to stay on the subject. I'm not going any farther with this unless I get a green light. But believe me I'd like to.


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

I think regardless of if its your own mix it runs back to such and such blood, as do ALL bloodlines

We have some Chinaman/TDK and Chinaman/TDK/Stonewall stuff, and yes one of those dogs if my mans "own mix" but it goes back to someone else or a family, see? Thats what they meant


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

pookie! said:


> I think regardless of if its your own mix it runs back to such and such blood, as do ALL bloodlines
> 
> We have some Chinaman/TDK and Chinaman/TDK/Stonewall stuff, and yes one of those dogs if my mans "own mix" but it goes back to someone else or a family, see? Thats what they meant


That TDK stuff is good stuff


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

That it is!


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

If Indie ever goes into heat again..... !

She's Gaff, some run thru Larum stuff, and I'd take her real close in to Probably Gaff thru a pup off her bro, preferably crossed with Bluprint's stuff. So Gaff. 

And I'm in Delaware.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jstockard (Dec 28, 2013)

Texas I have Ed Crenshaw mostly in the blood (going back to Cottons Bullet and Reno) Hammonds' (alligator) Pretty Boy and Carver


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

i am the only one in the world with dogs bred like mine, and they are not my bloodline and there are a few that know what i have, and have puppies on the ground so i reckon
it will get spread around a little, but the 1's that know me know i keep close tabs on my blood.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

surfer said:


> i am the only one in the world with dogs bred like mine, and they are not my bloodline and there are a few that know what i have, and have puppies on the ground so i reckon
> it will get spread around a little, but the 1's that know me know i keep close tabs on my blood.


One day Surfer.... when I'm ready for another mouth to feed... I will be hittin u up  I know what u got and I like it.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

i dont like to advertise, but the ones lookin for the blood like mine, when they get far enuf up the ladder, then thats when thet usually get in touch with me.

but, this internet thing has made the world a lot smaller, for 30yrs, i have only dealt with a select few, now this has broaden my horizons.

i never even use a computer, til about a yr ago.

funny how things happen, now i have a couple going far away from me, but i trust where they have gone, or are going.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

TN Valley; T.N.T./Watchdog with some Falin's mixed in.


----------

